# I need your opinions about my new puppy please!!



## Yassm10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey so I just got this puppy and well the breeder said he is pure bred but I really don't know, what do you guys think? the only reason why I want to know is because I would like to know how big he is going to be, weight, etc. So please tell me what you guys think... He told me his dad is a colby and the mom a red nose.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

very cute!! Colby is a bloodline and Red is just a nose color so comparing the 2 is not the same, do you have a pedigree on him? The only way to tell if a dog is pure is if their parents are registered. He sure is a cutie!

take a look at this thread.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html


----------



## Yassm10 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Hey, thanks for your response! No, I don't have that, his parents didn't have any papers but they seemed full bred to me! I guess I can't know for sure, but it's okay, it really doesn't matter to me whether he is or not, as you said he still very cute haha


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh he is beyond adorable!!! Love him!


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Honestly, it is way too early to tell you'll be able to see a lot more as he develops with age


----------



## Yassm10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay then I guess I'll just wait and see, thank you guys!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

A cutie for sure


----------



## ktlove161125 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the same thing with my pup. The animal shelter we got him from said he is a mix and our vet said he is a pure bred. 

Regardless if he's a pure bred or not, I still love the little guy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just an FYI guys, vets are not ever trained for and normally don't know anything about breed spacifics. If the vet told you the dog is pure bred then they have no clue what their talking about. Almost none of them could properly identify an APBT out of a group of bull breeds. To be quite honest most of the world is actually very ignorant about this breed, even people claiming to be experts. Since pit bull is not a breed but rather a word used to discribe over 15 breeds, there is much much confusion around APBTs and what they really are. Red nose, blue nose black nose all are just colors not kinds or types of "pit bulls" it is nothing more than stating what color the dogs nose is and has no relevence to its purity. 
The only way you can tell if your dog is pure is to get its registry papers and break down the pedigree gen by gen. Even some registered APBTs have been crossed back with ASTs, which you can see by breaking down the ped, making them mixed bred dogs as well. Looks are absolutely nothing, it's the blood behind it that makes the dog what it is. Unless you have a ped to break down you will never know. Although the parents appear "pure" they could possibly be a mix of one or more bull breeds. They could even be crosses with no APBT in them at all.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think that's A fair statement KG.
My ex wife's uncle is A vet. He knows dogs inside and out. Theirs probably some vets that don't care much for cipherin breeds, yet I would venture many do.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no matter what a vet knows on a breed they CAN NOT make a statement as to a dogs purity based on looks. There is no way to tell a dog is pure by looks and I agree with KG any vet who makes a statement like that does not know what they are saying. The dog will fall into the "pit bull" category just on looks alone, that is what the media will see if something happens and he ends up in the spot light. But to tell if he is indeed a pure bred dog you need to know the pedigree.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

She stated "they don't know anything about breed specifics".
That is what I am addressing. I was short, sweet and to the point.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Also, from where I'm sitting, that critter is A spitting image of one of my past dogs. 
Do not be surprised if you come home when he's older and the brown spot is torn outta A ragamuffin lap dog, with him smiling for your approval.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not saying all vets but it is true that a lot, every one I've ever met, has not been taught all about every different breed. They know animals insides and out but know very little about all the differences and charictoristics of every breed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with KG a large majority of vets have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to dog breeds. They know health and are taught a profession like any other working person they are not know it alls as most seem to think. To many vets tell people what they want to hear as that keeps the money coming in. 

You will never know if the dog is pure bred as it is unpapered. Looks CAN NOT determine pure blood in a dog.

Still a very cute pup and it doesn't make him any less a great pet.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It must be A east coast west coast, back in the day and present day thingy.
I didn't have pits long in Miami before BSL became the eradication process for pits in Dade Co. Fl.
Everyone that was cited for having A pit ran to the vets office to the point that it was necessary for vets to become at least educated as to what was and wasn't pit or pit mix. That trend continues to this day. I am in Miami ALOT and see pits everywhere. Theirs A wave of pushing them into the am bully bracket which theirs some debate as to whether or not they are separate as A breed apart.
People with pit mixes had to fight to get the system not to remove them also.
This is my experience.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

william williamson said:


> It must be A east coast west coast, back in the day and present day thingy.
> I didn't have pits long in Miami before BSL became the eradication process for pits in Dade Co. Fl.
> Everyone that was cited for having A pit ran to the vets office to the point that it was necessary for vets to become at least educated as to what was and wasn't pit or pit mix. That trend continues to this day. I am in Miami ALOT and see pits everywhere. Theirs A wave of pushing them into the am bully bracket which theirs some debate as to whether or not they are separate as A breed apart.
> People with pit mixes had to fight to get the system not to remove them also.
> This is my experience.


Yeah, I don't think its an east coast west coast thing, you CAN NOT tell by looks alone, you can ONLY MAKE A GUESS I don't care HOW much experience the vet has, everyone can have an opinion and the problem with BSL is THAT people are convinced a vet must be able to tell what a dog is from looks alone. I live on the east coast, we have BSL in Boston, everyone makes a guess and labels the dogs but it doesn't make it right. ITS NOT POSSIBLE. If you scroll down to Shelter and media pit bulls, well the whole link is a great link PLEASE read this: What is a "pit bull"? Happy Pit Bull


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

When we look, and suggest, we are in fact determining characteristically what the predominant breed is. That creates A cast on A specific breed.
It's like looking at A longhaired chi hoo hoo. I can't tell you how many times I've seen folks call them A Papillon, or the king Charles A cocker spaniel.
I've seen folks call A malinois A tan German shepherd.
Now, you tell me, do you really believe A vet would remotely make the same aSSumptions?
I'm just an idiot and I've never made grossly negligent aSSumptions like this. I've always found it easier to call them sooners. They'd just as soon s$ on the porch as they would the yard.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Amazing read Ames and William. Very interesting content in y'alls post


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I'm not saying all vets but it is true that a lot, every one I've ever met, has not been taught all about every different breed. They know animals insides and out but know very little about all the differences and charictoristics of every breed.


This is very true. I work with many vets in my profession. MOST not all do not know breed specifics.. I here time in and time out vets telling me my 6 month old bulldog is fully grown when they usually almost double in size. Most vets dont witness traditional bulldogs either.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Vets are also more effective and more profitable being so broad. Are the dumb no just not every one worships bulldogs the way we do.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea that's been my expirence too. They really have no clue from one breed to another. We actually had to explain the difference to a vet between an APBT and an American Bulldog lol.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Yassm10 said:


> Hey so I just got this puppy and well the breeder said he is pure bred but I really don't know, what do you guys think? the only reason why I want to know is because I would like to know how big he is going to be, weight, etc. So please tell me what you guys think... He told me his dad is a colby and the mom a red nose.


Not trying to point you out Yassm10, but I see the same thing a lot, in my short time here.
People asking what bloodline their dog is. 
Okay, here's some free advice: If you want to know, do your research.
Seek out breeders of long standing, and that have Champions in them. 
Save your money, and keep breaking down the breeders.
Look for the breeder that doesn't cut others down, and that questions you,
but not as a salesman. Look for proof their dogs are good. 
Maurice Carver once said, "I advertised winners and the whole world bought my dogs because I sell bulldogs. The rest of the dogmen advertise pedigrees son! You see, they want proof their dogs are good, and that's not proof!"

Most of all, never buy from a breeder that makes their living selling dogs. 
Meet the parents. Hear the testimony of buyers.
A good breeder chooses who gets their dogs...the buyer doesn't choose them. 
That is how to know what bloodline your dog is.

As for what that breeder said, I read those words as the words of a peddler.
If the father were a Colby, you would have seen the papers.
And for him to say the mother was a "red nose" is nothing. ("red nose" isn't a bloodline!")
There is a strain of ApBT's known as the Old Family Red Nose.
Within this strain consists different bloodlines. 
And to those in the know, the OFRN dogs "are more than just a red nose, more than a color."
Robert Hemphill once called them, "The Gamest Ever Bred."

To any future buyers: The only way you'll ever know what you're getting is to invest time and money.
Those who won't pay good money for a good dog don't deserve them.
As they say, "you get what you pay for..." JMO.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Ames, I read the link. Theirs some truths, and some things, by content don't attach for me. You already know that I came along with pits at their pinnacle to the decline of their initial breed purpose. Back when the bulldoggers of the time were either still alive and living it out, or the dogs that were the product of Decades of breeding and A century old home front here in the states.
This statement is just not true for every pit owner. Yes, it applies to those who've never put A dog to "work" in it's original armor.

"Your idea of a “pit bull” is a personal and individual idea; no one else’s idea of a pit bull will be exactly the same."

Every person standing in A cold "baccer" barn, or back yard out in the country around A fire barrel watching the action were identical in their concept of what this gladiator is. Their may have been deception as to sire and dam, ie. paper hanging, yet their was NEVER A question as to the base breed.
We weren't fooled by all of the crosses. We never doubted what A true to form stafford shire could do on the job because everyone had A pedigree lined back to one. Some of us met them in the box... Some to great regret.

When I look at the "similar looking breeds" list on the page, I'm truly depressed to think someone, anyone would misconstrued any of them for A pit.
That is beyond me.
Maybe theirs just A real of dog lovers gene pool that takes the time to look, listen and learn. Maybe theirs an older segment of vets that I'm familiar with that felt it important. Being attached to the pit world with the string I first came up on is why I feel as I do, through experience. I've come in contact with so many vets in my day, traveling, just being out there, and most of all, I like to talk dog. Nothing has been in my life longer than A pit bull including family. 
Here is one truth, never have I gone into public with A pit on A leash or in my truck and not had some sort of interaction. Some are just short, "nice dog" to "ooh, is that one of them pit bulls"?
Regardless of their tone or implication I speak for the pit, or clarify their misnomers.
Anyone that's come up with pits, or had them 15+ years or so, I'd bet you my life, hand you my head before my body hits the ground, they know what A pit, the breed, the specific breed is.

904 bully's, I enjoy this site immensely. It weeds the fight for nothing's out, we banter, we have strong past experiences and most of all we respect, even if it's idly the opinion of others.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

OMG he is flippin adorable!!!! love his markings and his face...soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Goemon said:


> Not trying to point you out Yassm10, but I see the same thing a lot, in my short time here.
> People asking what bloodline their dog is.
> Okay, here's some free advice: If you want to know, do your research.
> Seek out breeders of long standing, and that have Champions in them.
> ...


That is ALL that should be.. :thumbsup: Hounds define themselves through function and ability.. Not blood nor registry defines what a dog is.. Pedigree shows the genetics behind,, what to expect.. What use is a dog with no use?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Ames, I read the link. Theirs some truths, and some things, by content don't attach for me. You already know that I came along with pits at their pinnacle to the decline of their initial breed purpose. Back when the bulldoggers of the time were either still alive and living it out, or the dogs that were the product of Decades of breeding and A century old home front here in the states.
> This statement is just not true for every pit owner. Yes, it applies to those who've never put A dog to "work" in it's original armor.
> 
> "Your idea of a "pit bull" is a personal and individual idea; no one else's idea of a pit bull will be exactly the same."
> ...


:goodpost: All been said...:cheers:


----------

